# Tv LG 21FJ4A-L3 No enciende.



## Blessing7 (Jul 10, 2013)

hola mi tv Tv LG 21FJ4A-L3 No enciende solo queda encendido el led.. cuando quiero encenderlo se apaga el led y al segundo vuelve a quedar encendido y el tv no arranca! ya revise el th horizontal estaba en corto lo cambie revise resistencia y diodos y todos estan en buen estado! que mas puedo hacer donde? amigos alguien q*ue* me ayude! no tengo mucha experiencia en reparacion de tv !! me pueden ayudar que etapa reviso primero q*ue* componetes! le agradecere! chasis CW81A ...


----------



## lumin (Jul 10, 2013)

hola amigo mira pdrias dar mas indicaciones por ejemplo cuanto tine la fuente en el +b probaste la fuente sola? es dcir saca el ths y tambien el fly y collca una ampoleta de 60 watt entre b y tierra para ver si la fuente esta trabajando bien
cuakier cosa pregunta 
saludos


----------



## Blessing7 (Jul 11, 2013)

amigo mira ayer revise mas detalladamente la fuente encontre R403 que no me media nada esta resistencia es de 1.2ohm la cambie ahora el tv quiere encender se escucha que el al flyback llega voltage y que al parecer como que quiere cargar la pantalla pero el tv no logra arrancar del todo esto sucede cuando quiero encender el tv! pulso el boton de encendido se escucha que quiere encender y en 3 segundos se vuelve a quedar el led encendido


----------



## dienel (Jul 11, 2013)

hola blessing7 revisa en la fuente cambia el condensador de la fuente este tiene fuga o esta seco  o en corto por eso no te arranca  la fuente


----------



## Blessing7 (Jul 12, 2013)

gracias amigo lo voy a cambiar y luego les comento! otra cosa esq queria saber esq este tv no se si son resistencias estas pero trae tres y tiene solo 2 bandas los colores son verde y gris y la otra rojo y gris! la verda no se que son esos componentes! pregunto porq dichos componentes estan en la fuente!


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 12, 2013)

desconecta la chupa de alta tension del TRC y mide desde la chupa hasta tierra en ohmiaje, si te marca algo por alto digamos 50kohmios esta malo el FBT, pero antes de medir intenta prenderlo unas 5 veces y luego si has la prueba que te digo, chauuuuuuuu


si esta dañado se puede reparar quitando el condensador de filtrado de HV, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------

